# istgt won't start at boot on 8.1-RELEASE



## wavesound (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Just did a fresh install of 8.1-RELEASE and installed istgt from FreeBSD Ports and everything is working fine. However, for some reason, istgt starts at boot time but won't actually stay running. There are no errors or messages in the system log or dmesg - other than istgt is running. For now, I have to start istgt manually from the command line

My /etc/rc.conf has the following lines in it:


```
zfs_enable="YES"
istgt_enable="YES"
```

and my /boot/loader.conf has:


```
siis_load="YES"
kern.cam.boot_delay=10000
zfs_load="YES"
vm.kmem_size_max=1536M
vm.kmem_size=1536M
```

There are no errors in the syslogs and this is all I see when I run dmesg -a:


```
Starting devd.
Starting istgt.
istgt version 0.3 (20100525)
LU1 HDD UNIT
LU1: LUN0 file=/zp0/zp0zvol0, size=10737418240000
LU1: LUN0 20971520000 blocks, 512 bytes/block
LU1: LUN0 10000.0GB storage for iqn.mystore.int:disk1
LU1: LUN0 command queuing disabled
Creating and/or trimming log files
.
Starting syslogd.
```

When I run istgt from the command line: 


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/istgt start
```

I see:


```
istgt version 0.3 (20100525)
LU1 HDD UNIT
LU1: LUN0 file=/zp0/zp0zvol0, size=10737418240000
LU1: LUN0 20971520000 blocks, 512 bytes/block
LU1: LUN0 10000.0GB storage for iqn.mystore.int:disk1
LU1: LUN0 command queuing disabled
Creating and/or trimming log files
```

Any ideas? One of my thoughts was a potential race condition but I wasn't sure how to solve that.


----------



## wavesound (Feb 17, 2011)

This appears to be fixed in 8.2 RC3 so I expect we won't have this issue in 8.2 RELEASE...


----------

